# Con người ta có thể tăng cân chỉ sau vài giờ ăn uống



## Vietcorset (9/1/19)

_Bạn có biết? Cơ thể con người chúng ta có rất nhiều điều khó giải thích. Có thể tăng cân chỉ sau vài giờ ngay khi bữa ăn kết thúc?? Đây là một sự thật không thể chấp nhận được với nhiều chị em trong quá trình giảm cân. Tuy vậy cũng không nêu quá lo lắng. Quá trình tăng cân đặc biệt này chỉ cần lưu ý một chút là có thể giải quyết._

Bài viết dưới đây _Việt Corset_ sẽ giải thích về quá trình tăng cân khó hiểu này. Giúp cho chị em có cái nhìn tổng quan về hệ thống tiêu hóa của cơ thể chúng ta.

*Nguyên nhân khiến cơ thể tăng cân: Hệ tiêu hóa hoạt động sau ăn lên đến 24 giờ đồng hồ*





​
Quá trình khiến cơ thể tăng cân: Hệ thống tiêu hóa có thể phải hoạt động liên tục trong 24 giờ đồng hồ
Một chiếc xúc xích sẽ có mặt ở trong dạ dày của bạn trong vòng 3 giây sau khi được nuốt hết. Nhưng chất thải sẽ không được bài tiết ra ngoài cho tới nguyên tận một ngày sau đó. Theo tiến sĩ chuyên gia tư vấn dạ dày và ruột thì ngay sau khi xuống dạ dày. Chiếc xúc xích sẽ được nghiền nát thành các hạt nhỏ với sự trợ giúp của axit dạ dày. Với tốc độ khoảng 3 – 4 calo mỗi phút.

Một bữa ăn lớn hơn với hàm lượng chất béo cao sẽ khiến axit dạ dày khó khăn hơn trong việc nghiền nát. Tuy nhiên một bữa tối với các món ăn rán chứa 600 calo sẽ ở trong dạ dày của bạn đến 3 tiếng đồng hồ.
Tiếp theo thực phẩm di chuyển qua ruột non, nơi chúng được nghiền nhỏ hơn nữa. Và chất dinh dưỡng được hấp thụ vào máu, trước khi xuống ruột già sau 2-3 tiếng đồng hồ. Ruột già là nơi tích tụ thức ăn đã tiêu hóa và thu lại nước và muối trước khi bài tiết cặn bã ra ngoài.

*Sự tiêu hóa của thức ăn khiến cơ thể tăng cân cũng phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tố*
Mỗi loại thức ăn cũng có thời gian đi xuyên qua hệ tiêu hóa của người khác nhau. Một nghiên cứu đã phát hiện, cơ thể chúng ta phải mất tới 3 ngày để tiêu hóa một loại thức ăn phức tạp. Điển hình như một chiếc bánh hambuger. Trong khi các hoa quả chỉ tiêu tốn không đầy một tiếng đồng hồ.

Việc tiêu hóa ở phụ nữ cũng diễn ra chậm hơn một chút so với đàn ông. Có lẽ vì các hoocmon đường ruột hỗ trợ tiêu hóa ở phái yếu kém mạnh mẽ hơn.

Quá trình tiêu hóa cũng chậm dần theo tuổi tác vì hệ thống nó kém hiệu quả hơn. Các loại dược phẩm cũng có thể khiến ruột giảm tốc độ hoạt động. Ngoài ra tâm trạng ảnh hưởng rất nhiều tới việc tiêu hóa. Chẳng hạn như sự lo lắng có thể làm chậm quá trình này. Nếu bị căng thẳng bạn cần nhiều calo hơn để đương đầu với các vấn đề.

Ngược lại một số tình trạng bệnh có thể đẩy nhanh quá trình tiêu hóa. Trong đó hội chứng kích thích ruột là phổ biến nhất, khiến việc tiêu hóa diễn ra dưới 16 tiếng đồng hồ.

*Quá trình tăng cân chỉ trong 3 tiếng đồng hồ*

_



_
_Cơ thể tăng cân chỉ sau vài giờ đồng hồ_​
Đây là khoảng thời gian để chất béo có thể đến tới vòng eo của bạn sau một bữa ăn no. Theo nghiên cứu của Đại học Oxford, các chất béo từ bữa ăn đi vào máu trong 1 tiếng đồng hồ sau khi ăn. Và chỉ trong 3 tiếng là phần lớn chúng nằm trong các mô mỡ ở xung quanh vùng thắt lưng.

Đối với một bữa ăn có khoảng 30g chất béo. Thì sẽ có khoảng 2-3 muỗng cà phê chất béo tích tụ trong các mô xung quanh vòng eo của bạn sau 3 giờ. Đây là sự lưu trữ tạm thời và sẽ được dùng dần như một nguồn để cung cấp năng lượng. Trừ khi chúng ta ăn quá nhiều, lúc đó chất béo vẫn còn trong mô mỡ quanh thắt lưng và tích tự khiến chúng ta tăng cân

*Những lưu ý để quá trình giảm thiểu quá trình tăng cân này diễn ra*

Đầu tiên, bạn hãy nên hạn chế ăn các loại thực phẩm có cấu tạo phức tạp. Điển hình như các đồ ăn chế biến sẵn nhiều calo. Thay vào đó là ăn thực phẩm nhẹ nhàng hơn như súp, rau xanh, các loại hoa quả,…
Sau khi ăn xong không nên ngồi luôn một chỗ. Nên đi bộ nhẹ nhàng để hoạt động tiêu hóa được diễn ra tốt hơn.
Nên thực hiện nấu ăn tại nhà, sử dụng thực phẩm tươi. Thay vì mua các nguyên liệu được chế biến sẵn.
Trên đây là những giải thích về quá trình tăng cân chỉ sau vài giờ của _Việt Corset_. Chị em có thể tham khảo thêm những thông tin hữu ích khác để giải quyết những tình trạng khiến cơ thể tăng cân nhé.


----------

